# Sigma 18-35mm on DxOMark



## meli (Jul 22, 2013)

I havent shot APS-c since the 40d but damn this thing looks impressive!

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Sigma-18-35mm-F1.8-DC-HSM-A-Canon-mount-lens-review-fixed-focal-length-quality-in-a-zoom


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 22, 2013)

It is indeed an interesting lens, and certainly one I would look into if i had a need.


----------

